# Egg crate foam or Memory foam?



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

When it comes to orthopedic dog beds which do you prefer? They both have their benefits but what do you like? I cant decide whether I want something that lasts or something made more for joints...

*Egg crate foam*
- It shapes to the dogs body but then it makes a deep bowl shape (It will stay that way)
+ Used in hospitals for spine and back injuries
+Allows air to flow so it doesnt heat up as fast

*Memory foam*
+ It will shape to the dogs body and then pop back up (lasting longer)
- Retains heat
+ Better sleep

Is there any other kind of orthopedic material you use? She doesn't have HD (that I know of... she is too young to get her hips checked) but she seems to kinda fall sometimes or you know how your knee lets go sometimes its like that... Plus I want to keep her off the hard ground and want the best bed. 

What do you guys think? Because I cant be paying $50-$100 each time she needs a new bed... So I need help. Any comments are welcomed C: Thanks!


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Mine have 'trampoline" style beds and just thick foam mattresses on those in winter (about 2" thick) and when it gets really cold they get a wool blanket as well 
My old dog used to love ripping up anything that was foam so she had a big woollen blanked folded up several times - that was really padded and wouldn't compress.

I got a memory foam one recently but it's too thin, as the foam compresses it squishes so flat they might as well lay on the floor


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your going to spend the money I would go with memory foam..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I always do the disclaimer - I know the person with these but:
Dog Beds, Orthopedic Dog Beds, Washable Dog Beds |Moon Dog Mattresses
if your dog doesn't rip up beds violently, these beds are great and last. My dogs have 2 - one that was a reject without the nice pillow top, that I keep covered with sheets, that my foster did rip up with her teeth in a violent, you should've picked me up from the vet an hour go, outburst. I still use it because the chunk she ripped out doesn't keep it from being useable. The other one was given to my dog who was going to have 8 weeks of crate rest after liver tumor removal surgery. The first one I've had about 4 years, the second one 2. The dogs love them, and as long as the dog isn't destructive, you don't have to buy new beds repeatedly because they are so easy to keep clean/retain shape, etc. So the expense initially is high, but instead of 10 $50 beds...


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Mine have 'trampoline" style beds and just thick foam mattresses on those in winter (about 2" thick) and when it gets really cold they get a wool blanket as well
> My old dog used to love ripping up anything that was foam so she had a big woollen blanked folded up several times - that was really padded and wouldn't compress.
> 
> I got a memory foam one recently but it's too thin, as the foam compresses it squishes so flat they might as well lay on the floor


Yeah right now I have a bunch of blankets on the floor for her C: Ill be sure to find a thick one so that doesnt happen! THANKS! 



JakodaCD OA said:


> if your going to spend the money I would go with memory foam..


Ok Thanks! I probably will find a memory foam one because they seem cheaper and if they are just as good and last longer i would want the memory foam C:



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I always do the disclaimer - I know the person with these but:
> Dog Beds, Orthopedic Dog Beds, Washable Dog Beds |Moon Dog Mattresses
> if your dog doesn't rip up beds violently, these beds are great and last. My dogs have 2 - one that was a reject without the nice pillow top, that I keep covered with sheets, that my foster did rip up with her teeth in a violent, you should've picked me up from the vet an hour go, outburst. I still use it because the chunk she ripped out doesn't keep it from being useable. The other one was given to my dog who was going to have 8 weeks of crate rest after liver tumor removal surgery. The first one I've had about 4 years, the second one 2. The dogs love them, and as long as the dog isn't destructive, you don't have to buy new beds repeatedly because they are so easy to keep clean/retain shape, etc. So the expense initially is high, but instead of 10 $50 beds...


Thanks! I checked them out and they look like they have a good product C:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Egg crate. Memory foam holds heat, and it turns rock hard after a 'mold' is cast and a 'thing' lays in that 'mold'. Not comfy. Also very warm. GSDs don't normally like too much heat. You know, for less money you can have an even better dog bed by using a good crib mattress?


----------



## PuppyKono (Jun 30, 2012)

Jag said:


> Egg crate. Memory foam holds heat, and it turns rock hard after a 'mold' is cast and a 'thing' lays in that 'mold'. Not comfy. Also very warm. GSDs don't normally like too much heat. You know, for less money you can have an even better dog bed by using a good crib mattress?


I do have a crib mattress that no one is using right now so Ill put that down tonight and see if she like it Thanks!

What do you mean it get hard when a mold is cast?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

When I lay for awhile (which being sick I've done often) the memory foam gets hard as a brick. You have to rotate the mattress to get rid of the 'body mold' left from where you always lay. In a non-ill young dog, it would take some time to get that breakdown, but it will come. I have a bed that is very expensive and has memory foam in it. It's going as soon as we have money to replace it. It's worse on my back than any other mattress. Not something I'd get again, or get for a dog. The egg crate is better. Grim's kennel pad is egg crate. It springs back up. It's only for elbow, etc. wear. Our old girl has a mattress that is topped with egg crate. She can't stand hard surfaces anymore. She loves that bed. When I need another, though, I'm going with a good crib mattress.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For my dogs I get a cheap egg crate twin mattress topper, fold it into thirds, and then fold an old blanket around it. Voila! Dog bed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you are spending the money, go with memory foam. It lasts longer (as long as no one chews on it) and is more durable. I have a memory foam matress, and I've never had a problem with overheating during the summer or getting too hard in winter. My dog has an old futon mattress for a bed, which is holding up quite well other than the puppy's chewing.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I envy you. They've come out with 'new' memory foam for human mattresses that are 'stay cool' because there were so many complaints about the heat retention with the 'old' memory foam. I won't pay more than $50 for a dog bed, because there are so many other 'non-dog bed' options. You've just got to think outside what you're being sold. I only got the old girl a bed at all because she's, well, old and getting arthritis and other aches and pains. If you're crating or kenneling it may need a pad, but other than that dogs are fine on the floor if you've got carpet. My shepherds always preferred our bed (free) or chair (free).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Both! Really nice doggie ortho beds come with a layer of egg crate foam AND memory foam. The memory foam will compress causing the dog's body to sink the the floor anyway. The egg crate foam won't compress as much and provides support for the memory foam. When used in conjunction with each other, you get very good support and you don't have the heat issue with the foam.

I bought both my crate pads at Petco. The blue one is newer and is memory foam. The brown one is the egg crate foam. Since taking this picture, I've reversed them so the egg crate foam pad is on top. She REALLY likes them now.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Jag said:


> I won't pay more than $50 for a dog bed, because there are so many other 'non-dog bed' options. You've just got to think outside what you're being sold. I only got the old girl a bed at all because she's, well, old and getting arthritis and other aches and pains. If you're crating or kenneling it may need a pad, but other than that dogs are fine on the floor if you've got carpet.


Or even if you don't--we have hardwood floors, and half the time my 11 year old female is lying sprawled on the hardwood instead of her bed. Even when it's cold outside. So yeah, that plus the fact that I can get free stuff that serves very well as a bed, I won't pay a lot for one, either.


----------

